# Tømper Tøntrums vol. 1



## x65943 (Sep 26, 2018)

Tømper Tøntrums vol. 1 "X finally lost it"

By: x7209182 (the numbers escape me)​


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 26, 2018)

10/10 better than Temper Tantrums


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 26, 2018)

Amazing!


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Sep 26, 2018)

This is super-cute and awesome!


----------



## x65943 (Sep 26, 2018)

Dionicio3 said:


> 10/10 better than Temper Tantrums


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm absolutely loving the style of these


----------



## Costello (Sep 26, 2018)

imitation is the sincerest form of flattery... imitation of others I mean.
imitation of self is just masturbation

and hey, I finally got featured!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 26, 2018)

x65943 said:


> View attachment 144604


that's hot


----------



## Jacklack3 (Sep 26, 2018)

everyone is applauding this (with a reason obviously) but i'm over here excited for how many volumes there's supposed to be


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2018)

This comic inexplicably pleases me. Good job.


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Sep 26, 2018)

Someone needs to do this, though... @Lilith Valentine


----------



## x65943 (Sep 26, 2018)

Arecaidian Fox said:


> Someone needs to do this, though... @Lilith Valentine


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 26, 2018)

I love it <3


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 27, 2018)

@x65943 dude, this was real fun! But oh god, this thread is dangerously furry as fuck


----------



## ry755 (Sep 28, 2018)

Ok, this is epic


----------

